# Anyone not use microwave ovens because of....microwaves?



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2017)

A friend of mine recently told me that she has not used a microwave in over 10 years.  She quoted numerous studies that say microwaves change the molecular makeup of the food, and those changes have been tied to an increase in autism and other assorted horrible things. 

I've Googled a bit...the more the FDA says "within safe standards" the more nervous I get.  LOL

Any opinions?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 10, 2017)

My bean burritos and reheated coffee don’t mind the microwaves. When I was single I probably used a microwave more but cooking for 5 now days does not really make sense.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 10, 2017)

Could have sworn the only thing microwaves do is generate radio waves that cause the water molecules in your food to vibrate, which generates heat and warms said food product.





Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about microwaves or the "studies" she's quoting, they're probably a bunch of hooey.





As for the FDA's safe standards, could have sworn that they said something about grilled meat being bad for you due to carcinogens.
edit: Made comment about vaccines that shouldn't have been here. I'm an idiot.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 10, 2017)

FDA: Microwave Ovens

"To ensure that microwave ovens are safe, manufacturers are required to certify that their microwave oven products meet the strict radiation safety standard created and enforced by the FDA.

Microwave energy will not leak from a microwave in good condition."


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 10, 2017)

I am more concerned about living near power lines or cell phones in my pocket.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2017)

I had a teacher who threw out his microwave and reheated everything on his stove or in his convection oven.  Did that for awhile, but who the hell has time for that?


----------



## Serenity (Dec 10, 2017)

Tbh, I don’t know whether to laugh or be concerned that you of all people are concerned about the microwave... I would never have imagined it, but fwiw, I feel guilty I’m not concerned enough.  So in a valiant effort to be more concerned, I try to cook more.  But then I got really concerned about the non-stick coating coming off.  So I’ve gone stainless steel.  I feel much better about it, except, we eat out often...


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 10, 2017)

I feel like this is one of those situations where the danger is over exaggerated some, if were going to be completely honest with ourselves everything out there can kill us or do us harm. It's all about moderation. Does this mean I'm going to use my microwave with the door open? No of course not,  I'd still like kids someday.

However it does mean I will not give up my beer, bacon, sun tan, or various forms of fire roasted red meats just because it has the _chance _of giving me cancer. I feel as if I'd die sooner from stressing over what can and can't kill me.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A friend of mine recently told me that she has not used a microwave in over 10 years.  She quoted numerous studies that say microwaves change the molecular makeup of the food, and those changes have been tied to an increase in autism and other assorted horrible things.
> 
> I've Googled a bit...the more the FDA says "within safe standards" the more nervous I get.  LOL
> 
> Any opinions?


Ask to see the studies.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 10, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Ask to see the studies.



I lament the fact that this even needs to be mentioned, brother.  

In the modern day, though, the reminder seems to be ironically necessary.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> microwaves change the molecular makeup of the food, and those changes have been tied to an increase in autism and other assorted horrible things.



I've been pretty messed up for years so I'm not worried about microwaves. Afghanistan's clean air vs. microwaves?  Yawn.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Dec 10, 2017)

WiFi uses radio waves which in a tinfoil hat-way are similarly dangerous while under powered.

If microwave ovens and WiFi both operate on the same frequency, why doesn't WiFi cook things?

Edit- I'd be more worried about the types of containers used in microwaves, ergo Styrofoam cups, bowls, and plates.


----------



## CQB (Dec 10, 2017)

Autism isn’t caused by microwaves, but there is a study that wearing a tinfoil hat, placing your head _in a microwave _and giving yourself a brief 30 second burst will no doubt modify your behaviour. 

To answer the original question, my partner doesn’t use one because she thinks there’s some bad ju ju at work. No proof, but she’s adamant.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm going to erect a seven-foot tin foil *peepee* in the office.



Is there something you're not telling us, doc?  I thought you worked with anesthesia, didn't know you were GU certified...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 17, 2017)

I once put a foil container in the microwave when I was a kid. My ma (RIP ma) beat my ass while my pop laughed. Then pop made me do flutter kicks and hello dollies.....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't worry, I'll ask my mom. She's 97. She's an expert in chemtrails, the mother ship, the CIA surveilling her through her TV set when she used to watch Bill O'Reilly, the lightbulb in her closet recording everything she says; She's seen a UFO and The Virgin Mary. 

She'll know what to do.


----------



## DC (Dec 17, 2017)

I wear my tin foil cowboy hat and lead weight belt when I microwave my macncheese. Stops the alien and CIA intrusions as a side benefit too.
FYI- Keeping your cellie in the right front pocket works better than any enhancement pill I have been abusing as well...good luck freaks.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2017)

[.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 21, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I am more concerned about living near power lines or cell phones in my pocket.



My wife doesn't want kids, so I put my phone in my lap under my "jewels" while in my wheelchair. Less painful than a snip snip.


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2017)

True story. The locations and countries involved were not changed to protect their identities...

FOB Ghazni. There used to be a radar site there, one that was in place since about 2006/ early 2007. Either the US Army or the Polish Battlegroup decided to build a pretty spiffy TOC. Large hardened facility, nice wrap around porch for chilling and sipping non-alcoholic beer, nice workspaces, etc.

The building goes up and the Polish start complaining about the radar giving them brain cancer. The Army, USAF, and contractors assure the Poles that the radar poses no threat to their health. Undeterred, the PBG presses the issues until an environment health assessment was done; it too found nothing wrong.  Since I'm typing this....

...the Polish weren't satisfied. They moved the main entrance and ECP to the back of the facility. The interior layout? Changed The windows? Covered in tinfoil. The porch? remains the same and at least a dozen guys were out there during my visits. The windows? Yep, still covered in tinfoil.

Don't let science stand in the way of your dreams and if that doesn't work? Tinfoil. Lots of tinfoil.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2017)

AWP...  here you go...


----------



## digrar (Jan 18, 2020)

One of the local investor websites just started raving about 5G stocks. And out come the tinfoil hat brigade. "5G is going to kill every living thing".
I stopped searching Qualcomm and Marvell Tech and started looking at what Alcoa shares were doing...


----------



## CQB (Jan 18, 2020)

My partner doesn’t use them & no amount of ‘look here’ can persuade her. ♨️


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 19, 2020)

Considering that in order to work on live 5G towers, a faraday suit is required... where they could work on live towers prior without it... something to be said.

Just saying that sometimes the most insane, questioning things.....might be the sanest of us all.


----------



## Brill (Jan 19, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> Considering that in order to work on live 5G towers, a faraday suit is required... where they could work on live towers prior without it... something to be said.
> 
> Just saying that sometimes the most insane, questioning things.....might be the sanest of us all.



I would not work on live towers or live power lines.  5G is going to be cool but safe? More research would be helpful.

5G NR: The New Radio interface for 5G

Totally depends on on the application. Dense population environments (air interface) will use lower frequency and power (unlike 2G, more power = more interference).  Of course long range backhaul will use traditional point-to-point MW until fiber optic backbone is available.



The innovation of 5G is large scale mimo (more better antennas) and increased processing power on the device requiring ALL users to upgrade their phones/dongles in order to use 5Gs capabilities such as beam forming.


As noted below, beam forming is pretty damn cool and increases efficiency (aka better quality of service).

http://ctw2018.ieee-ctw.org/files/2018/05/5G-NR-CTW-final.pdf

https://www.keysight.com/upload/cmc_upload/All/Understanding_the_5G_NR_Physical_Layer.pdf


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't care who gets cancer...as long as I can get 30 gig down on my phone!!!!!!


----------



## Brill (Jan 19, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I don't care who gets cancer...as long as I can get 30 gig down on my phone!!!!!!



Youporn is gonna explode.


----------

